
Punch Corona Using PoseNet.js to build a browser-based workout game - marcsto2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxfdqaybwpA
======
blensor
That looks much more reliable than I thought. I am planning to use Posenet to
augment my workout game (
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mknXbyVJm3c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mknXbyVJm3c)
) with full body poses. Does the background influence the tracking much?

